# Simulador de Circuitos Online



## alecmander (Dic 27, 2011)

Hola gente, les consulto algo, alguno sabe de un simulador de circuitos online ya que no puedo instalar nada en la compu en la que me encuentro (tampoco usar programas portables).
SAludos y gracias.


----------



## sp_27 (Dic 27, 2011)

Buscando en google me he encontrado con este http://logic.ly/demo/, es bastante simple por ser un demo, pero seguro te sacará de apuros, necesitas flash

Sigue buscando, de seguro encontrarás más, yo por mi parte no conozco alguno


----------



## pady (Dic 27, 2011)

Hola, que necesitas simular?

En esta web tenian, y tendrán pronto otra vez unos applet que simulan el funcionamiento de un osciloscopio analizando diferentes configuraciones del operacional 741, creo que hay uno que está mal si lo localizo cuando estén operativos de te lo indico.

http://www.peysanet.com/index.php?page=manuales-proyectos.php

Saludos


----------



## alecmander (Dic 27, 2011)

Gracias muchachos estoy pispeando los enlaces, lo voy a usar para simular circuitos de audio principalmente.
Saludos


----------



## pady (Dic 28, 2011)

Tambien existen unos cacharritos que te generan muchas frecencias para comprogar la respuesta de altavoces y amplificadores que son portátiles y nada caros, por si no te paras  solo en las simulaciones.


----------

